# Man Attacks Paramedic Near Oklahoma City



## goidf (Jun 5, 2009)

Didnt see this posted yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgTshESqXcE


----------



## Jon (Jun 5, 2009)

That you, Rid?


----------



## firecoins (Jun 5, 2009)

i think it has ben posted.


----------



## SauceyEMT (Jun 6, 2009)

Why was he that close to an obviously tweaked out dude? Not bright...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 6, 2009)

This has been previously posted. The man came up while medics were at a scene working a MVC and was "cranked out". They arrested him of course, with charges of assaulting a Officer, leaving or abandoning his child, etc...

R/r 911


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Jun 10, 2009)

I know there are tough penalties for assaulting a police officer but what about a paramedic or EMT?


----------



## reaper (Jun 10, 2009)

Most states in the U.S., have now made it a felony. The same as assaulting a LEO.


----------

